# Vehicle Maintenance



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

How many of you spend the bucks to use 100% synthetic on oil changes for your fleet vehicles?

It's pretty much all use.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i use mobil 1


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> How many of you spend the bucks to use 100% synthetic on oil changes for your fleet vehicles?
> 
> It's pretty much all use.


Oil change ? :blink:

are we suppose to change the oil or just add to it


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use synthetic on my personal vehicles. My company vehicles are NPRs and they state specifically in the manual "DO NOT USE SYNTHETIC ENGINE OIL".


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> I use synthetic on my personal vehicles. My company vehicles are NPRs and they state specifically in the manual "DO NOT USE SYNTHETIC ENGINE OIL".


 Any idea why?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Any idea why?


More than likely Protech has a diesel that is why...


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I use Castrol GTX High Mileage in my Chevy Express and
Synthetic in my personal


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Synthetic in my personal vehicle

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Amsoil synthetic here in my express


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I buy a Mobil high mileage oil. Not sure of synthetic though. Cars aren't my forte.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> How many of you spend the bucks to use 100% synthetic on oil changes for your fleet vehicles?
> 
> It's pretty much all use.



Synthetic in the Sprinter and regular Quakerstate in the GMC.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Protech said:


> I use synthetic on my personal vehicles. My company vehicles are NPRs and they state specifically in the manual "DO NOT USE SYNTHETIC ENGINE OIL".


There is detergent in diesel motor oil.... this helps to keep the engine clean...

Synthetic oil does not have that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Amsoil synthetic here in my express


I use it as well :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

100% dino oil in all my vehicles.






Paul


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Any difference in gas mileages between those 'oil'?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use whatever the company puts in as per vehicle recommendations. It usually cost near 50.00 for a oil change. 

Speaking of vehicle maintenance. How much do you spend on average to maintain your work vehicle? I bought a new set of tires right before winter, so hopefully that won't come up for awhile.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Indie said:


> I use whatever the company puts in as per vehicle recommendations. It usually cost near 50.00 for a oil change.
> 
> Speaking of vehicle maintenance. How much do you spend on average to maintain your work vehicle? I bought a new set of tires right before winter, so hopefully that won't come up for awhile.


Buying 2 tires for the front of my truck, 410.00


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I dont have to worry about oil change for a while. i just picked up my new 2012 Chevy Z71
about 3 hrs ago. I had an 2011 but got brodsided by a volvo tractor last week. Guess who won that battle?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> Buying 2 tires for the front of my truck, 410.00



I had to do all four, new serpentine belt. Over a $1,000.00


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Synthetic every 10,000 in my Tundra.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

regular oil changes every 3000 miles, tire rotation every 6000. While tires are rotated, check brakes. I have the vehicles inspected every oil change for leaks in gaskets, hoses, etc. I feel the most important tool in my company is the work van.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Oil change ? :blink:
> 
> are we suppose to change the oil or just add to it


Add to it? I thought we just wait for the light to come on.:wallbash:


----------

